# old labels and box cntent



## epgorge (May 20, 2007)

I visited the Middletown Srpings Historical Society to find out more about Dana Carpenter./ Turns out I know more about him than they do.

 He was quite a business man evident by his advertisements on and in the box. I thought I would share some of the close ups with those who are interested in old labels and box content.
 Joel


----------



## epgorge (May 20, 2007)

embosssment
 TAKE CAPRENTER'S / GRIP SYRUP / AND STOP THAT COUGH


----------



## epgorge (May 20, 2007)

Labeled side, expectorant


----------



## epgorge (May 20, 2007)

...


----------



## epgorge (May 20, 2007)

....side box


----------



## epgorge (May 20, 2007)

testimonial


----------



## epgorge (May 20, 2007)

THE LUNGS ARE REACHED THROUGH THE MOUTH. SEVERAL OTHER PARTS OF THE BODY ARE REACHED THR0UGH WET FEET.


----------



## epgorge (May 20, 2007)

upon retiring for the night


----------



## epgorge (May 20, 2007)

distressing coughs


----------



## epgorge (May 20, 2007)

I don't believe Dana Carpenter was a quack, but a pharmacist, however no one I asked, knew. I guess I will need to research. 

 Even the Middletown Springs Gray and Clark bottles were not well known by the president of the society. He yielded to the expertise of one individual, Cookie knows who he is. That is fine and no condemnation on this fine society. The presidents of these small town societies are usually the new guy who hasn't figured out the new guy does all the work. He will acquiesce next season to the next new guy or girl.

 They had shards under glass and I asked if they had any full bottles of the stoddards and others. They did have four or five bottles with some variation.

 He showed me where they dug and I asked him why they hadn't dug another old sight? He said there is a lawn there now and the excavators would have broken everything. I suggested he was pessimistic. I pointed to a 100 year old tree... and asked, did you go below that? He said no. I then asked him how he figured he thought he was digging 1860 on, when in fact they hadn't even gone below the roots of the oldest tree.  

 Since this posting I have found more info on Dana... He was an educated pharmacist... Castleton Normal school was the first medical school in Vermont. There was a story in the local daily some years back, about the students stealing cadavres from graves to study the human anatomy.

From http://www.geneabios.com/vermont/rutland.htm
 
*Dana S. Carpenter *of Middletown Springs, Republican, was born in Westminster, Jan. 7, 1863; he is a druggist and located in town in 1888; was educated at the Castleton Normal School; has been several times elected justice of the peace and secretary of the school board. Religious preference, Congregationalist. 
 Joel


----------



## epgorge (May 20, 2007)

> Does the bottle have a sealed top (lead or wax?) corkscrew ring?


 
 Lobey,
 The cork is almost flush with the top of the bottle and appears to have had a paper seal, as there is remant of something in the grain of the corkl

 The stamp with it was a 5/8 cent stamp from the 1896 series. It is postmarked March 26, 1900. I assume that is when it was shipped. I am to understand Dana Carpenter made his own remedies right in Middletown Springs. I will get a picture of the old pharmacy store for you as it is still standing today. It is about 7 miles from me and I will take my camera the next time I go that way.

 Another interesting point I found out about the Grays and Clark Middletown Springs bottle, is it was bottled at the Gray Foundry in Poultney, Vermont. The bottles were produced in Stoddard, the water came from Middletown Springs, but Gray was a diverse businessman (horses, machinery, health springs) and had his work force available in Poultney, seven miles away. 
 Joel


----------



## cookie (May 20, 2007)

Joel-You keep  coming up with all this info. about Middletown Springs they'll make you the "new guy" at the Historical Society!   Ha Ha!


----------



## epgorge (May 22, 2007)

*
 Some new info for those interested 
 Dana S. Carpenter *of Middletown Springs, Republican, was born in Westminster, Jan. 7, 1863; he is a druggist and located in town in 1888; was educated at the Castleton Normal School; has been several times elected justice of the peace and secretary of the school board. Religious preference, Congregationalist. http://www.geneabios.com/vermont/rutland.htm


----------



## epgorge (May 22, 2007)

The Grip Syrup ingredients concocted by Dana Carpenter at his store in Middletown Springs, as listed on the box: 

White Pine Bark, Wild Cherry Bark, Spiknard, and Balm Gilead Buds.


----------

